# Best place to get wood



## takamineman (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone know where to get some good walnut and about how much it costs?


----------



## gtparts (Jul 19, 2010)

Have not used them but have compared quality and pricing, so, here is a start.....

http://www.dressels.com/


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2010)

A few guys sell it on ebay.  Quaking Timbers or something with "quaking" in the name sells an appreciable amount there.

There is a guy named Jim Preslik or something to that effect that is pretty well known for better walnut.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jul 20, 2010)

How big of a piece and of what quality?  For what use?


----------



## takamineman (Jul 21, 2010)

just enough to make two rifle stocks---incase i mess up on the first one!  lol


----------



## ben300win (Jul 21, 2010)

Hardwoods Inc. in Clevland. Suwanee Lumber in Suwanee. Goergia Hardwoods in Buford all sell walnut. They are larger suppliers of cabinet supplies. I think the last time I bought walnut it was about 6.00 a board foot. ( Board ft is equal to 12"x12"x1"thick.) You would proably need a piece of 8/4 which is about 1-13/16" dressed. Most of the time they can get 12/4 if you need something thicker than that.


----------



## takamineman (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks man great info!


----------



## germag (Jul 22, 2010)

If you want really nice walnut gunstock blanks, check this site:

http://www.oldtreegunblanks.com/index.html

They ain't cheap, but if you want a nice stock, they have it.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 22, 2010)

germag said:


> If you want really nice walnut gunstock blanks, check this site:
> 
> http://www.oldtreegunblanks.com/index.html
> 
> They ain't cheap, but if you want a nice stock, they have it.



That man behind that operation is very knowledgeable about wood and the different grades, and very easy to talk to too.

He mills his own blanks, and so can sell them cheaper.


----------



## Clarke123 (Jul 31, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> That man behind that operation is very knowledgeable about wood and the different grades, and very easy to talk to too.
> 
> He mills his own blanks, and so can sell them cheaper.



Depending upon what you seek to achieve, you may be better off going the above mentioned route ... Otherwise, as they say "Ya spends ya money, and ya takes ya chances ..."

I have never attempted to craft my own stock, but I have worked with lots of wood and can attest to the fact that you can invest a lot of time (and money) working with a piece of improperly cured wood that isn't properly graded to the task ..._ and you will be disappointed_!  

Look on the Ironwood site and see all of the "outs" that they have for sale in their "Wood Pile" ... They are but examples of what you find in working with wood!

Good luck, and please post whaever results you may achieve!


----------



## JG129 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I saw some stock blanks on gunbroker.com awhile back.


----------



## JG129 (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=182909072

here is one for a mauser


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 6, 2010)

Crackerdave has some walnut right now. It is green but very beautiful with nice burl grain. Pm him for prices.


----------



## yaknfish (Aug 7, 2010)

There's a fella in "Hobbies, Crafts and HomeBrew Discussions" that posted recently. Scroll down less than half way. Pictures looked like he had some nice stuff.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Aug 7, 2010)

this is where I'd start if I wanted a really nice stock but I'd post this over at accuratereloading.com in their custom rifle forum


http://www.luxuswalnut.com/


----------



## Swordfish (Aug 10, 2010)

For rifle stock, the hardwood needs to cure for years before making the stock. 8-10 years from what I've been told.


----------



## Richard P (Aug 13, 2010)

Commercial stockmakers (Boyd's or other) may have a suitable ''second'' that they will sell you.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Aug 13, 2010)

*walnut blanks*

I have  some walnut  rifle blanks I might  sell 2 of. We have had them in the shop for at least 45 years, and they were  kiln dried before that. reg. rifle stock blanks.


----------



## jkoch (Aug 13, 2010)

Just keep in mind   that the best BLACK WALNUT in the world come from Missouri.


----------

